# Pc startet nicht richtig seit SSD-Einbau



## kelevra (22. August 2010)

Erstmal die Hardware:
Acer Aspire M7720 PC
Mainboard Acer FX58M; BIOS auf neuestem Stand v R01-A3
Corsair F60 SSD
1 TB SATA HDD

Windows 7 HP 64bit wurde auf die SSD installiert. Dabei war die "alte" HDD NICHT angeschlossen.

Der PC hat daraufhin ordnungsgemäß gebootet.
Schließt man nun die HDD an, fährt der PC nicht hoch, nach dem Acer Logo kommt nur noch ein blinkender Cursor.

Wählt man vorher das Bootmenü aus (F12 beim Start) kann man die SSD auswählen und booten.

Das BIOS wurde schon aktualisiert.

Hat vlt. jemand einen Idee?


----------



## El Torro (23. August 2010)

Hallo kelevra,

wahrscheinlich musst du noch die Bootreihenfolge im Bios umstellen.
Wenn du die alte Platte wieder anschließt, probiert der PC wahrscheinlich,
von dieser zu Booten, findet kein Betriebssystem darauf, und bleibt dann stecken.
Das ganze natürlich nur, wenn du das Betriebssystem auf der alten Platte schon gelöscht hast.

Jürgen


----------



## Gohst_oc (23. August 2010)

Beide Platten haben einen MBR.
Du kannst in Windows über die Datenträgerverwaltung die alte HDD zu einem Dynamischen Datenträger konvertieren.

Das löscht den MBR der HDD.
Danach kann nicht mehr davon gebootet werden und das Problem dürfte auch weg sein.

Die Boot-Reihenfolge wäre aber auf jeden Fall zu prüfen.


----------



## kelevra (23. August 2010)

Das seltsame ist ja, das im BIOS bei 1. Boot Devic, 2, Boot Device etc. nur HDD oder CD/DVD einstellbar ist.

Die alte HDD bestand aus 3 Prtitionen, C, D, und der versteckten Wiederherstellungspartition von Acer.
Habe die C und D Partitionen über die Datenträgerverwaltung und die versteckte über diskpart gelöscht. Anschließend über die Datenträgerverwaltung eine neue Partition in Größe der gesamten HDD erstellt.

Hätte das nicht auch den MBR löschen müssen? Oder muss ich tatsächlich noch konvertieren?


----------



## kelevra (23. August 2010)

So,

die HDD wurde jetzt in ein dynamisches Laufwerk konvertiert.
Der Fehler ist geblieben. Man muss über F12 das Bootmenü aufrufen um die SSD als Bootmedium auszuwählen.


----------



## El Torro (23. August 2010)

Hallo kelevra,

du mußt im Bios nach "Hard Disk Boot Priority" suchen. Dort bestimmt man, von welcher Platte gebootet werden soll.
Der Menüpunkt findet sich unter "Advanced Bios Features".
Dort die zu bootende Platte ganz nach oben.

Jürgen


----------



## kelevra (24. August 2010)

OK Hat geklappt. Danke.


----------



## El Torro (24. August 2010)

Gern geschehen! 

Jürgen


----------

